
Stoned and Single: Buying Reddit Ads to Promote My Dating Profile - brianswichkow
https://mythos.one/brianswichkow/098b83
======
sbuccini
I like the idea, especially because online dating for 80% of men is
practically worthless[0].

You mentioned that reddit advertising is very non-linear. Could you elaborate?
It seems like the targeting options at this point are extremely crude.

[0] [https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-
ii-g...](https://medium.com/@worstonlinedater/tinder-experiments-ii-guys-
unless-you-are-really-hot-you-are-probably-better-off-not-wasting-
your-2ddf370a6e9a)

~~~
thefourthchime
Why do you think online dating is useless for 80% of men?

~~~
djohnston
He was probably getting at the notion that women tend to be much more
selective than men in choosing partners.

------
brianswichkow
Here's the actual Reddit ad, AMA

[https://www.reddit.com/comments/agu1gf/recently_single_curre...](https://www.reddit.com/comments/agu1gf/recently_single_currently_stoned_buying_reddit/)

~~~
androidgirl
This is hilarious and amazing, I love it.

------
ToFab123
Did it work?

~~~
brianswichkow
I've gotten 8 date (offers) so far, but what's been more interesting are the
referrals. There are 2-3 women that are intent on introducing me to my future
wife and have been cycling me through their single friends via PM.

------
hema_n
This is soo funny.

